# connecting pc to tv through 2 rooms



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

I need some ideas to connect my pc in my room to the TV in the living room. anyway to do that without moving my pc or tv?


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

I want what you want, but I don't it is possible to display your computer on your TV screen without connecting both via hardwire. 

And if you want internet capability for your tv, then you use must either connect an ethernet cord from TV to router OR purchase a wireless receiver unit that plugs into the TV and receives the signal from the other room.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Google is your friend how to connect a pc to a remote tv - Google Search


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

personally I found it easier just to go to walmart and purchase the cheapest computer they had for my tv. It paid for itself in 3 months after I had cable tv turned off. Besides when your computer is in another room, it is so inconvenient to have to get up from a comfortable recliner, go to the other room and change channels (webpages), 

you can get the wireless stuff as suggested in a previous post but it could interfere if you have wifi. You can run wire to it from your other room but it could be an unsightly mess. But those are the only ways to do it. 

one thing, depending on the computer, you may have to run two wires since you may also need an audio cable, otherwise the picture will be on your tv and sound from your computer speakers.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

@sobeit:

You turned off cable and are satisfied with visiting websites for full videos and/or downloading movie torrents to satisfy your cable tv needs?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

chefrob said:


> @sobeit:
> 
> You turned off cable and are satisfied with visiting websites for full videos and/or downloading movie torrents to satisfy your cable tv needs?


I do not do torrents. But I have netflix and other channels. Local news and weather is streamed and yes, it does satisfied my cable tv needs - I do not miss cable tv.


----------

